# Help, dog has rash in genital area



## tabby3384

Well its Sunday and the vet is closed and I dont know what to do. My dog has a rash on his penis and at the top of his balls. (sorry don't know the medical term for balls). It started a day after I got him groomed. He is 11 months and that was his first grooming. Anyway I wouldnt worry that much but he is absolutely miserable. He cannot be still, keeps whining, and keeps licking down there. I gave him 2 tsp of childrens benydryl and I think that knocked him out for a little while but now hes up and whining again. I put a diaper on him to keep him from licking down there and he hates it. I just wonder if its anything serious or just where he was shaved down there when he was groomed?? Anyone have similar experiences?? Any comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I can't say for sure, but it sounds like razor burn. If it's part of the body that stretches when he sits, lays down etc it's going to hurt. It's amost like having rug burn on his penis and testicals. So it's going to hurt. If there is any way you can put up a picture that might be a better way to explain. No I don't want any dogy porn lol

Also you've got to keep him from licking. That will only make it worse and he might start chewing. You don't want it to get infected. If you think it could be razor burn you could try dabbing on hydrocortisone ointment on it until tomorrow. You can usually walk in and say you have a quick question. Simply ask "my dog has had a rash since the day after he got groomed. I've kept a close eye, but it's not getting better and I thought maybe you could tell me if it's something like razor burn. If it's something more serious then I'd like to make an appointment to see the vet". 

For the licking a cone or Elizabethan collar would do the trick.

BTW welcome to DF  I hope your pup starts feeling better soon.


----------



## spotted nikes

Can you get to a store and buy some dog shampoo for itchy/sensitive skin? If so, I would give him a bath with it, since they may have used a perfumed shampoo on him, that he is reacting to.

Otherwise, I would put some cortisone cream on the irritated skin (like for poison ivy). Don't get it IN his urethra(tip of penis)

PS- Balls = testicles
Funny story- when I was a teen, I was riding horses at a barn that had lots of young kids. One day the instructor said that the vet was coming to geld a pony. A little girl about 8 yrs old asked what that means, and the instructor said "That's when they remove the testicles". The little girl got a surprised look on her face and said in awe "Horses have TENTACLES????"


----------



## tabby3384

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I can't say for sure, but it sounds like razor burn. If it's part of the body that stretches when he sits, lays down etc it's going to hurt. It's amost like having rug burn on his penis and testicals. So it's going to hurt. If there is any way you can put up a picture that might be a better way to explain. No I don't want any dogy porn lol
> 
> Also you've got to keep him from licking. That will only make it worse and he might start chewing. You don't want it to get infected. If you think it could be razor burn you could try dabbing on hydrocortisone ointment on it until tomorrow. You can usually walk in and say you have a quick question. Simply ask "my dog has had a rash since the day after he got groomed. I've kept a close eye, but it's not getting better and I thought maybe you could tell me if it's something like razor burn. If it's something more serious then I'd like to make an appointment to see the vet".
> 
> For the licking a cone or Elizabethan collar would do the trick.
> 
> BTW welcome to DF  I hope your pup starts feeling better soon.





I will scan a pic or two



spotted nikes said:


> PS- Balls = testicles




lol. i feel pretty dumb right now. i knew that, guess i just had a brain fart...


----------



## Patt

Do you have cornstarch? I would powder him lightly with it, that should calm the rash down at least until tomorrow when you can get something from the vet.


----------



## tabby3384

Hey guys, here are some links to pics of his rash: 

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h130/tabby3384/camera012.jpg

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h130/tabby3384/camera013.jpg

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h130/tabby3384/camera014.jpg


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

It doesn't look like they shaved that part of him so my guess of razor burn is out the window. I would keep an eye on it and take him in tomorrow. Also i'd go to petco/petsmart and buy a cone for him so he wont lick anymore. Him licking/chewing will only cause for infection and you don't want that.


----------



## Patt

ITA it's not a razor burn. Possibly they didn't rinse him well and left soap on his private parts. Looks painful, try the cornstarch it may be soothing and then get him to the vets tomorrow for relief.


----------



## tabby3384

Thanks a lot for your suggestions. I am definitely taking him to the vet first thing in the morning


----------

